# Paint Chips - Rust is appearing! What process is necessary?



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, I have a darn small chip (about half the size of a pencil eraser) right on the very front of my hood. I ordered the paint pen kit from www.paintscratch.com just a little while ago and I want to be sure that I got everything I'll need to fix this as I've never done it before. The problem is that I noticed the other day that the small area's beginning to rust already (ugh) and the paint above it (connected) is starting to slightly chip, too. What should I use to remove this small about of rust in such a small area? Someone mentioned rust converter but I don't know much about it. When I ordered my product kit from the website it only mentioned to get primer if there was rust but it didn't mention whether I should prime right over the rust or if there was a step that needed to be done prior to that. I would really appreciate the help because if there's another needed step I could cancel the $6 primer order in lieu of the $6.50 rust converter (rust > black primer). I would appreciate any insight. Thanks! :confused


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

*Bump*

Someone has to know what needs to be done.

This is an item covered under our warranty? I thought we had a 5-6 year/100k mile rust warranty. It's now about the size of an eraser tip and the paint above it is starting to peel/crack. I am tempted to call the dealer but I want to have some ammo so if anyone else has experienced this and has attempted to resolve it through the dealer I would love to hear any input. Thanks.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont know how to fix it. But i'm in the same boat. exept my chip is not rusting yet.


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

It's really annoying. I ordered the touch-up paint kit so hopefully I have it by this week. I ordered the kit so that I got everything that I needed and even clicked the link for what I would need if I had rust issues. But after I ordered the kit I realized that the site may not have guided me towards the right product (regular primer). I noticed that they have a product on their site (not sure of the name) that is a rust converter (rust to black primer) and I am wondering if that's what I should have gotten ($6.50) instead of the regular primer. Well, hopefully someone on this great forum will have the answer for us soon. Here's to hoping.


----------

